

Why Google Fiber Is To Expensive for Your City - wasd
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2013/04/google-fiber-next-city/64048/

======
csdreamer7
The only part about this post I found informative was the citation from Google
on California laws. The other points were just garbage. Google deployed in
rural Kansas City, there's demand. Perhaps this post should be called "If You
Live In California This Is Why Google Fiber Is Too Expensive for Your City".

------
a_macgregor
*too expensive

